# Rhyming ransom note



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Come to our secret hideout, we've made some special plans.
Your friends we've taken hostage, their lives are in your hands.
Be you Hero or be you Villain, to them it matters not.
Time is running out for them and you are all they've got!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Noelle! That is perfect! I appreciate the help. I can get started on these invites tomorrow.
Yikes! With 42 views and no response I was beginning to panic.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Ha! I hate it when people don't respond to my threads so I thought I'd give it a go. Good luck with your invites!


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

...the (pot or oven) is getting hot?


----------

